# Front suspension on a tractor



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Does anyone have a review on this setup? My current Kubota M110 does not have it, and I can feel every bump in the road. Anyone with experience with 'blower service' knows, just how rough a tractor can be. The slightest dip in the road can catapult the 2000lbs snowblower in the air...just to wait for imminent kaboom when it lands on the pins again....scary.

I am just now wondering about my next machine. Suspension on the front seems like it would help...but is also seems like it may hinder.

Does anyone have experience in this area?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think anyone makes a tractor with suspension. That would limit the weight it could carry.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

There are tractors with front suspension. 

On the 6 series from deere it's an accumulator system with the solid axle and 2 hydraulic cylinders that act as the shocks. You can actually adjust the pressure at what they drop and what not to make it soft and more hard. You can lock them stiff as well. I've used one with a large H360 loader and grapple bucket and there was no hindrance in lifting. 
The 7R and 8R series has ILS which is like a chevy front end with 2 control arms and 2 very large cylinders that adjust to load and towing load. When I have the grain cart on the tractor when it feels it's full of corn it actually changes the front suspension to ride nicer across the field. It will adjust on the fly for road travel as well. 
I know CNH and kubota have similar systems available just don't know much about them. Any questions I can answer just ask. YouTube ILS john deere and check it out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Trying to remember, but there is a "ride control" for the 3 point, same concept with an accumulator that will soften the blow of the blower. 

I'd like to know the cost, it would be nice.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

We install an accumulator on the three point hydraulic system. This really helps, and protects you against those serious shocks when hitting a bump in the road.
I will get some pictures later today and post them.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

JCB makes a tractor with suspension.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a long travel suspension on mine with 4 inches added to for stability. In the rear I have an extended swingarm and a fox shock.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

lawntec;2146151 said:


> Does anyone have a review on this setup? My current Kubota M110 does not have it, and I can feel every bump in the road. Anyone with experience with 'blower service' knows, just how rough a tractor can be. The slightest dip in the road can catapult the 2000lbs snowblower in the air...just to wait for imminent kaboom when it lands on the pins again....scary.
> 
> I am just now wondering about my next machine. Suspension on the front seems like it would help...but is also seems like it may hinder.
> 
> Does anyone have experience in this area?


Suspension will be your best friend. Get cab suspension if you can also.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

JD Dave;2146210 said:


> Suspension will be your best friend. Get cab suspension if you can also.


New Holland T5 has both these options....I assume you are speaking from experience? I mean...I understand the value of a front suspension, but part of me feels like it may make the snowblower bounce more....because it is creating a teeter totter effect.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

lawntec;2146558 said:


> New Holland T5 has both these options....I assume you are speaking from experience? I mean...I understand the value of a front suspension, but part of me feels like it may make the snowblower bounce more....because it is creating a teeter totter effect.


Cab suspension is super comfortable and takes out a lot of bumps.

The front suspension isn't like a car to create the teeter totter effect. It's not that fast or responsive. It's very different and difficult to explain.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

MXZ1983;2146559 said:


> Cab suspension is super comfortable and takes out a lot of bumps.
> 
> The front suspension isn't like a car to create the teeter totter effect. It's not that fast or responsive. It's very different and difficult to explain.


But worth the money? right?


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

lawntec;2146561 said:


> But worth the money? right?


Yes. 100% no question.

Resale is higher, longevity is better on attachments and implements, and your back and kidneys will thank you.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

S
Well, it turns out that there isn't a single New Holland T5 in Canada with the front suspension. Wow, I am disappointed. I guess I should be looking back to Kubota. Deere is 50% higher price than Kubota.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

lawntec;2146594 said:


> S
> Well, it turns out that there isn't a single New Holland T5 in Canada with the front suspension. Wow, I am disappointed. I guess I should be looking back to Kubota. Deere is 50% higher price than Kubota.


Are you comparing apples to apples because generally they're 10% more when comparing similar spec'd tractors.


----------

